# Oil Creation Theory Challenged by Fuel-Making Fungus



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2008)

Oil Creation Theory Challenged by Fuel-Making Fungus - Yahoo! News (November 4, 2008)


----------



## jd.morrison (Nov 4, 2008)

There is a bacteria that also turns refuse into oil as well... Things like wood chips, compost, stuff like that...

Andrew what creation theory do you subscribe too?


----------



## TimV (Nov 4, 2008)

Important post!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 4, 2008)

I sometimes get fungus on my feet that causes a funk in my shoe. Maybe I can start my own biofuel factory in my running shoes.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 4, 2008)

I wonder if it makes coal - there's often coal near where there's oil. I wonder if there was a sudden growth of these fungi that produced the oilfields. I wonder if it had anything to do with the Great Flood. Hmmm.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 4, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I sometimes get fungus on my feet that causes a funk in my shoe. Maybe I can start my own biofuel factory in my running shoes.


 
 He was runnin' to the store just to get himself some food/When up from his shoes come some bubblin' crude.(Oil, that is, black gold...)


----------



## Brother John (Nov 4, 2008)

If this is true it would definitly change things. We should pool our creative minds here on the PB and figure out a way to use these fungi to creat oil.... Thus creating the renewable neverending oil source that one could "farm". Sounds like a great family business....


----------



## Zenas (Nov 4, 2008)

That's hilarious.


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is a book that is causing many in academia to take another look at how oil is produced. Amazon.com: The Deep Hot Biosphere: The Myth of Fossil Fuels: The Kindle Store: Thomas Gold,Freeman Dyson


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2008)

jd.morrison said:


> Andrew what creation theory do you subscribe too?



Literal, 6/24 day, young earth creation.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 4, 2008)

> "This is the only organism that has ever been shown to produce such an important combination of fuel substances," said researcher Gary Strobel from Montana State University. "The fungus can even make these diesel compounds from cellulose, which would make it a better source of biofuel than anything we use at the moment."



That is cool. I knew Gary Strobel when I was in grad school at MSU, although he probably wouldn't remember me because I was a lowly student.

I did a little work back then on coal formation. There were some tantalizing hints that coal could be formed pretty rapidly. One example was a carbon layer deposit I found in Quake Lake, Montana. The organic matter was all reduced, just like charcoal, in the sediment of the lake. (You could remove it, dry it, and burn it just like charcoal.) We never did figure out the mechanism, but suspected microbes of some kind.

The kicker was that Quake Lake did not exist before 1959, because, as its name implies, it wasn't formed until the great 1959 quake had knocked part of a mountain into the Madison River.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 4, 2008)

You played your part in overturning the big-bang orthodoxy of modern science.


----------



## Theognome (Nov 4, 2008)

Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw on an old Mercedes Diesel coming to work this morning-

"This car runs on corn oil. That means we'll be invading Nebraska soon."

Theognome


----------



## turmeric (Nov 4, 2008)

FungiFuel:Now Your Car Can Trip on Shrooms!

You could put a colony inside the car somewhere and they could just make fuel. You'd have to remember to feed them. You could just go get some oil starter whenever your colony of fungi seemed to be losing steam.


----------

